# his/her sexual peek?



## faithfulwife85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone know at what age is a woman/man at her sexual peek?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Irish1985 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: sexual peek*

For women normally between the age of late 30's to mid 40's. Although depends on the woman also. For men it is usually in their teens to mid 20's. Again also depends but those are the averages.


----------



## faithfulwife85 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: sexual peek*

Thanks for the rapid response! Just a random thought...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

According to my textbook in health class way back in high school, the authors claimed a man reaches his sexual peak in his late teens, while a woman reaches her's in her 30's. 

I don't put a lot of credence in textbooks. People have sex drives that don't correlate to their supposed "peak" age. I think it becomes less as people get older, but there are plenty of seniors who still rock. 

I can only speak about my own physiology, and it seems to follow the textbook. I certainly had a much stronger sex drive in my 30's, but that's just me.


----------



## faithfulwife85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Interesting.. Any woman in their 30's who agree?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Let me tell you, as a woman who turned 30 a few months ago...its true! I feel a lot more sensual now and more sexually adventurous than I ever have before.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: sexual peek*

It happened to me almost the moment I hit age 42 but I know others things played a role in this, such as recently having my last child, getting an IUD and having sexual freedom for the 1st time in my life, oldest just left for college & feeling "damn I am getting old"-where did the time go! Pretty much threw me into a MId life crisis, then I suddenly noticed my husband just wasn't into me the way he used to be - and that bothered me. 

Darn, I wish it happened sooner, I think it could have -if I would have put my mind too it and not been so darn preoccupied with kids & other things. He could have played "a little more of a role too", we both screwed up.


----------



## faithfulwife85 (Jul 4, 2011)

If this is true then I'm looking forward to my 30's. I'm currently 26 yrs old and I have sex 3 to 4 times a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I think my wife must have had her's in a previous life cause it's been nothing but an endless drought over here.


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

Forty is absolutely fabulous! Here though is a great clip about a man's sexual peak: Mark Gungor - Men's Sex Drive - YouTube 
My husband thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Let me tell you, as a woman who turned 30 a few months ago...its true! I feel a lot more sensual now and more sexually adventurous than I ever have before.


I feel it more so at 40. And looking forward to what's ahead!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oooh well now I am excited for my 40s! LOL. My Nan told me that is the best decade ever.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

HappyWife40 said:


> Forty is absolutely fabulous!


I have a book written specifically about our sex hormones & how they influence our brains , with chapters on each hormone ->>> 
Amazon.com: The Alchemy of Love and Lust (9780671004446): Theresa L. Crenshaw: Books

....and it states that MEN are in their prime (late teens -early 20's ) and they are MOST sexually matched with these older "Cougars" (late 30's into 40's)-as this is a women's PRIME (sure has proven true for me)...but of coarse this only lasts for a time, as when these Cougars go into menapause -that sweet ride comes to a slower mph.

And younger women and older men are better matched sexually, as thier interest is lower. Statistically these things are the case, but NOT for everyone of coarse, still plenty of horny old men and very horny young women out there! 

What we need to know is, we can overcome these things (these differnces ) with LOVE & understanding of our spouses - to where they are in this & thier needs, and still make it all work pretty fabulous. 

I must admit, I have struggled with wanting my husband to BE like that HOt younger man he was wanting to go 3 times a day, I feel I missed that. I cared less about it back then, took it all for granted, when he needed me the most, I was oblivious of it , not feeling it AS MUCH as him. I didn't get it . I wish I had more education back then! I feel it strongly in this decade of life. Too strongly for a time. He has been a real trooper about it. 

I guess God did this so we wouldn't both be consumed with LUST our entire marraige so other things can accually get Done.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My wife's was apparently July 17, 1979, 2:35pm EST. I must have been out then.


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

There are studies that suggest ages for biological peaks. But, reality can vary widely. If you are healthy both physically and mentally and have a good attitude and sex drive, then don't worry about some study results.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> My wife's was apparently July 17, 1979, 2:35pm EST. I must have been out then.


Dog, you are too funny!! 

I'm still building up to mine and I'm 49...Giddy up!!


----------

